# A Bit Of Fun



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i know they all arent russian but i thought the comparison photos was funny. my mako xl, divex 500m, scuba dude and my new toy :lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Makes the scuba dude look Tiny!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

chris.ph, who made your "scuba dude" and how wide is it across? Interesting little array of watches - always nice to see pics, especially as I am still struggling to get pics posted on to the Forum myself


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

"Scuba Dude" is a type of dial fitted to Vostok Amphibias.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i think they are about 40mm


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

has your lass seen the big one yet chris (watch)and said owt were did you get the displays from


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nope she hasnt seen it yet :thumbup: and the displays off the bay

390727266396


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

as i said on another thread ive received a really nice strap off pavel, so here is a photograph off it which is upto my normal standard :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

After all my help its upside down and too bloody small. :taz:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

if i could work out how to resize the picture on photobucket i would, no idea how to do it


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> if i could work out how to resize the picture on photobucket i would, no idea how to do it


 Go to your homepage, click "edit", select the photo, then "resize". That's it.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I will try it tonight when i get home from work


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

it worked artytime:cheers james, now ivew got to learn to take in focus photos :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> [IMG alt="ba797a13-09f4-4067-b3a8-8...-4067-b3a8-8a0fbc115b40_zps9c3baef6.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> it worked artytime:cheers james, now ivew got to learn to take in focus photos :thumbup:


Wow that's a big un


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice one Chris that Pav strap looks good. :thumbup: That crown is bonkers.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Cripes chis.ph!!! Do you wear that biggie around your ankle or is it designed for "somewhere else." And the crown is a glorious bit of madness.Thanks for improving the photo - I am very impressed as I am yet to succeed with photos in my posts. I do like the Scuba Dude Vostok and I can see it really well from Lampoc's brilliant photo.


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Wrist shot please!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i think it fits on my wrist nicely







artytime:



hows that for service beeks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> i think it fits on my wrist nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one & I `m glad to see you`ve got the good sense to wear it on your right wrist, I dread to think the damage that crown would do to the back of your hand if you fell over will wearing it on the left


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BTW it reminds me of my old Zeno...

*Zeno EA-02, Euro Navy Canteen Diver, Miyota 8200 series 21 Jewels*





Now that was a beast


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> i think it fits on my wrist nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good, classic. We want the video next. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats not fair mach, i am going to have to start searching for one of those now :wallbash: :wallbash:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > i think it fits on my wrist nicely
> ...


baby steps scot :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW it reminds me of my old Zeno...
> 
> *Zeno EA-02, Euro Navy Canteen Diver, Miyota 8200 series 21 Jewels*
> 
> ...


Omg that's one hairy arm lol can just about see your watch


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

found a zeno, i better start saving :thumbup:


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Actually look proportionate to your wrist!

Are you a hill giant?!


----------

